# NFPA CFI1



## Plumb-bob (Sep 16, 2022)

I have signed up for the NFPA Certified Fire Inspector 1 course, and plan on starting in on it when my regular work load slows down once the snow comes.

Anybody else on here have this designation? Any comments about the course, or about what doors it may open up after it is completed?

Cheers


----------

